# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Помогите. Тухнет монитор в играх

## KLASK

Только запускаю игру, поиграю несколько минут и монитор затухает, вернее он работает, но лампочка, которая должна по идее быть зелёной превращается в желтую и игра затухает. Всё остальное же в это время работает нормально. Помогает только перезагрузка.  После переустоновки на последний драйвер видиокарты с сайта nvidia, и переустановки директ икса, ничего не изменилось ... 
Комп я покупал недавно ( у брата точно такойже, мы вместе покупали одинаковые) так у него все нормально.
П.С. Причем это только в больших играх например: СТАЛКЕР, или Томб райдер, NFS undegaund2...  В принц персии, фифа09, мото джипи, ... нормально ( даже линейка на четырёх окнах нормально себя ведёт)
дело точно не в мониторе. так как я подключал монитор брата, результат тотже!
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz 800/2048k/s775, NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512mb ddr3tv dual dvi 256bit pci-e,Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L, 2048mB DDr2 800мгц kingston, ATX Codegen 6220-CA 400w, 320gb SATA 2 Hitachi 7200rpm 8mb
ссылка на файл 3dmark:   http://narod.ru/disk/4523803000/SI.xml.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Virtual

сдуй пыль и видяху нормально охлади, имхо поможет.
нука поподробнее насчет видеокарточки, как выглядит, охлаждаются ли чипы памяти и как, а лучше фото с двух сторон

----------


## KLASK

> сдуй пыль и видяху нормально охлади, имхо поможет.
> нука поподробнее насчет видеокарточки, как выглядит, охлаждаются ли чипы памяти и как, а лучше фото с двух сторон


 Да всё охлаждается, у брата точно такойже комп один в один и у него всё нормально, там нету пыли комп практически новый ему месяц отроду.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да всё охлаждается, у брата точно такойже комп один в один ...


Такого не бывает ... всегда будет какая-то разница. В частности может быть банальная неработоспособность вентилятора корпуса или видеокарточки, где-то может не быть хорошего электрического контакта, блок питания может дурить под нагрузкой из-за банального брака (или из-за того, что блоки питания разные), может быть брак в изготовлении видеокарты - в частности: микротрещина или непропай (раскрывающийся при нагреве), проблемы термосопротивления на стыке радиатора или процессора видеокарты ...
Лечение:
0. Продуть пыль. Пыль обызательно будет, вопрос только сколько ее
1. Убедиться, что все вентиляторы крутятся как положено, в особенности на видеокарте
2. Вытащить видеокарту из разьема, осмотреть. Аккуратно протереть спиртом контакты разъема PCI-X видеокарты, затем воткнуть карту на место
3. Сравнить блоки питания в обоих ПК. В идеале - отнести системник знакомому электронщику, чтобы 
3.1 подключили многоканальный самописец к шинам питания и проследили, что будет при запуске игры. Если блок питания дурит, это сразу будет видно ... 
3.2 временно подключить другой заранее исправный мощный БП и посмотреть, как будет работать с ним

----------


## Virtual

> Да всё охлаждается, у брата точно такойже комп один в один и у него всё нормально, там нету пыли комп практически новый ему месяц отроду.



а вот пример, были куплены 2 видеокарточки, буквально с интервалом 2 недели,в одном и том же магазине, так вот одно четко работала, а другая иногда глючила в играх...
выяснилось что дол... китайци на ядро положили толстую теплопроводящую резинку, и радиатор бонально не доставал до чипов памяти (там общий радиатор на ядро и память был), выкинули резинку нафиг, все намазали пастой и, щастье есть.

ЗЫ случаем видяха не такая?

на ней перегрев памяти очень вероятен, да и кулер на ядре не внушает доверия, хоть и нравятся мне асусы  :Sad: 
ЗЫЗЫ кстати попробуй монитор подключить ко второму разьему, мало ли может бонально голова дурит  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а вот пример, были куплены 2 видеокарточки, буквально с интервалом 2 недели,в одном и том же магазине, так вот одно четко работала, а другая иногда глючила в играх...


Я такое тоже несколько раз встречал, причем в основном попадались карточки Nvidia 9600 - видимо, это говорит о некоей тенденции ... Это кстати видно в мониторинге карты - температура ее ЦП быстро растет до запредельных величин

----------


## LOVELY

люди,хелп!у меня когда играю в Obscure 2 каждый новый этап(новая комната,маленькая заставка) сопровождается затуханием монитора как в режиме ожидания. при этом ВСЁ работает,все кнопки,игра,ничего не зависает,а монитор"в ожидании". эта чепуха проходит когда нажимаю на клаве "пуск" и игра сворачивается,тогда монитор просыпается,и я снова могу продолжать.в чем может быть дело,помогите,так играть невыносимо((( :Sad:

----------


## Bratez

*LOVELY*, попробуй так:
Панель управления - Электропитание - Отключение дисплея - Никогда.

----------


## Iron Monk

> каждый новый этап(новая комната,маленькая заставка) сопровождается затуханием монитора как в режиме ожидания


 Попробуйте в игре качество графики установить на минимум, посмотрите, останется ли эта проблема.

----------


## LOVELY

минимум уже стоит на графике,не помогает, да и видеокарта подходит по минимальным сис.требованиям игры

----------


## Iron Monk

> да и видеокарта подходит по минимальным сис.требованиям игры


 А в других играх такая проблема есть?
ЗЫ: Какая у  Вас модель карты?

----------


## LOVELY

неа,в других играх не замечалось. видюхa radeon какая то. 512 мб

----------


## Iron Monk

Почитайте... Карту не разгоняли?

----------


## LOVELY

> *LOVELY*, попробуй так:
> Панель управления - Электропитание - Отключение дисплея - Никогда.


((бесполезно,все равно такая фигня

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*




> Карту не разгоняли?


нет,а надо?

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*

а может быть такая проблема из-за меньшей оперативной памяти,чем необходимо игре?

----------


## Iron Monk

> а может быть такая проблема из-за меньшей оперативной памяти,чем необходимо игре?


 В принципе, может. При значительной перегрузке процессора видеокарты может срабатывать защита и карта может уходить в энергосберегающий режим. 



> каждый новый этап(новая комната,маленькая заставка) сопровождается затуханием монитора как в режиме ожидания.


 Попробуйте не доходя до такого этапа нажать кнопку "Win" и несколько минут дать отдохнуть карте - посмотреть, будет возникать эта ошибка, или нет?

----------


## LOVELY

> В принципе, может. При значительной перегрузке процессора видеокарты может срабатывать защита и карта может уходить в энергосберегающий режим. 
>  Попробуйте не доходя до такого этапа нажать кнопку "Win" и несколько минут дать отдохнуть карте - посмотреть, будет возникать эта ошибка, или нет?


хотя у меня и оперативка ,по минимуму правда,но пойдет...
даже если тока включив игру я попадаю в такой момент,то все-равно гаснет,и если "отдохнуть" тоже(((вобщем"тихий ужос"

----------


## Iron Monk

> неа,в других играх не замечалось.


 Почитайте по ссылке из 13 поста о настройке видеокарт Radeon - попробуйте настроить ее под свою игрушку.

----------


## LOVELY

после изменений в настройках видеокарты,происходит такой же глюк,но при этом комп зависает и требуется перезагрузка(пришлось все вернуть

----------


## Iron Monk

Пуск - Выполнить - *DxDiag*
Напишите, какой версии у Вас DirectX, перейдите на вкладку Дисплей, и выполните все тесты.





.

----------


## LOVELY

> Пуск - Выполнить - *DxDiag*
> Напишите, какой версии у Вас DirectX, перейдите на вкладку Дисплей, и выполните все тесты.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


directX 9.0 c . установила сегодня,посмотрев что он в рекомендации к игре. до этого был поновее, но с изменением directX ничего не изменилось. все тесты проделала,ничего не выявилось

----------


## Iron Monk

Попробуйте Asus SmartDoctor.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Salavat90

Если есть возможность, поробуйте запустить с другим блоком питания.

----------

